# cordata 'Rosanervig' bringing back white striping?



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

What are the cultural requirements for growing c. 'Rosanervig' so that it retains the beautiful white veining in the leaves?
Last year I received several huge, plants with super white striping in the leaves. They were grown submerged. Now they are being grown emersed and have no striping but look perfectly healthy.
Some say too much light can cause this to happen
Does anyone have any ideas on getting white veins to redevelop in new leaves?


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

I am not sure about the low lighting situation but I had mine in both low and highlight tanks, submerged and emerged with all of the veins.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/cryptocorynes/87762-c-rosernervig-grown-high-light.html


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Your plants found in the link look great. What type of lights are you using. The veining looks to be quite pink.
When I got Rosanervig, the plants had been emersed and about a foot tall. Now they are about four inches tall emersed with dark green leaves.
Many of my other Crypts are doing just fine and blooming. Conditions seem good. Fertilizing is done every two weeks.
I have tried both high light and low light with 5600K T5s. Nothing seems to help.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is a photo of my plant that you can clearly still see the veins on its leaves. The newest leaf even has a pinkish hew in the veins.


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

For those who are confused about the variety 's name: "rosanervig" means litterally "pink-veined". From the name I would therefore expect pink rather than white veins, not sure why everyone here talks about white veins ...


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (May 11, 2014)

I've had this plant for just over a year now, when I had it in a low light/low tech setup (PAR 26, No CO2) the plant was super super slow growing but retained its white stripes and eventually developed it's pink striping. When I increased my lighting (PAR 110+) and pressurized CO2 the plant lost all it's pink veins and thick white stripes, although the undertone still stayed a very vibrant bright pink. 

You can see in the attached pictures below the pink I was referring too, as well as the difference in white stripes between high light and low light, look at the size difference in the leaf as well.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Toronto Plant Man, mannini is famous for beautiful cordata 'Rosanervig' specimens!! Never has a problem with them.

Now, as for me, that's a different story. Emersed, submersed, high light, low light, ferts or no ferts, the plants grow well but have never gotten a new leaf that looked like 'Rosanervig' - ever!!

Have two new beautifully marked 'Rosanervigs' from two different friends. I am currently waiting for new leaves to "pop" out. Hopefully these attempts will prove successful.

Will report back when something happens. It seems everyone has problem plants.

Bill


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (May 11, 2014)

saddletramp said:


> Toronto Plant Man, mannini is famous for beautiful cordata 'Rosanervig' specimens!! Never has a problem with them.
> 
> Now, as for me, that's a different story. Emersed, submersed, high light, low light, ferts or no ferts, the plants grow well but have never gotten a new leaf that looked like 'Rosanervig' - ever!!
> 
> ...


Hey Saddletramp, we all have our problem plants I can definitely agree with you on that. I personally find that most crypts, cordite's in particular require a very nutrient rich substrate, I would not attempt to grow such a plant in something like plain old fluorite or eco complete or something. Hopefully the plants you received from your friends will bring you success, I always love to hear about the conditions people are keeping their crypt's in.


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

Bill-

I purchased a Cordata "Rosanervig" a while back; regardless of what I changed to the substrate, EI dosing, lighting, water parameters, or otherwise in an emersed setup (I did not have a safe submersed tank to try) I have been unable to get the veining to show. I gave a daughter plant to another friend years back; he grew it submersed and also failed to see any veining before he lost the plant. I still have the plant; for me the leaf color is brown/green, and the underside is a very vibrant purple.

My research suggested that the pink/white veining in the Cordata species was pathological (viral maybe?) like some of the red variegation found on Longicauda and Balansae or like the variegated Hygrophila difformis. Others have suggested there is a "False Rosanervig" that fails to get the variegation at all.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Well, I would agree that the virus causing the striping is accurate in tulips. However, I am not sure that applies to Crypts.

I have found that the reddish veining in some longicauda can be changed by different pH in their environment. I have longicauda 'Rosanervig' both with and without striping. All I have to do is change their environment to cause a change.

The cordata 'Rosanervig' striping is a mystery to me. I have tried many times and always failed. Right now I have two beautiful plants from two friends. I am awaiting a new leaf from each plant. If that fails, I surrender!!
Crypt. cordata is just a normally colored Crypt. The 'Rosanervig' version is, for some reason, a very unusually patterned variety. That is all I can find out. Some people are always successful with it. Others ,like myself, are not and I keep lots of Crypts. Boo hoo!! Bill


----------



## MissileBear (Feb 28, 2013)

Interesting; I had a very different experience with the Longicauda "Rosanervig". It completely faded regardless of what I changed until it looked like a normal Longicauda. I changed substrate, lighting, the position in the same tank, and even moved it to a different non blackwater setup but never saw any of the veining. Eventually the red faded entirely from all leaves.

I also saw the Rosanervig "infect" my non-Rosanervig from Seri Aman, however this plant also eventually faded back to normal.

I posted pics in this older thread-

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...86954-cryptocoryne-longicauda-rosanervig.html


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi MissileBear, for your Crypt. Longicauda "Rosanervig" try to grow it under shade over a period of time. and report back.

May i know where you got your Crypt. Longicauda "Rosanervig" from? If not ok to post here you can pm me.

From what i know there a pink form of Crypt. Longicauda but it cannot be found for now. Not sure if that the one you have.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

This doesn't really help you, but I have the same issue with 'Rosanervig' Crypts in general. I'll be following this thread to see if any good info pops up.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

TS168'
You are correct that low light will increase the pinkish color in the veins of longicauda 'Rosanervig'. I see that here. 
It is a most interesting plant.
It seems the leaves color up better in quite acidic conditions. However, the leaves seem more delicate and sensitive to melt spots if water drips onto them from, say, the lid of the aquarium from time to time.
Bill


----------

